# Cypriot ID Card



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

My Husband is Greek Cypriot born in the UK 1961 both his parents are from Larnaca but have both sadly died their Birth Certificates and passport copies are lost how can Stavros prove his parents were born here before 1961


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> My Husband is Greek Cypriot born in the UK 1961 both his parents are from Larnaca but have both sadly died their Birth Certificates and passport copies are lost how can Stavros prove his parents were born here before 1961


Surely there must be a register of births in Nicosia?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Copied from Ancestry.co.uk


For Cypriots, it is possible to trace further back, some birth, marriage and death records have been better kept than others. The registry of Births and deaths starts circa 1900, some dating back to the 1890s and 1880s or even earlier. The bulk of the registry system dates from 1900 onwards.

Step (1) Find out the date of birth, or possible range of birth years for the person in question and the village, town or city of birth as listed on legal documents, passports etc.

Step (2) If your husband's grandparents migrated to England pre 1960 they would have had a British passport for overseas citizens. The date and place of birth, and name should be furnished to the applicable district registry, via email, phone call or letter outlining your enquiry, and what it is specifically you'd like to know (such as what are the name of their parents on their birth record etc). 95% of passport birth dates have come straight from the village birth registry book, which records the person's name, date of birth, place of birth, and parents' names including mother's maiden name. This helps on the trace backwards.

Step (3) Ask distant relatives, cousins, immediate family members if they can remember where the family lived, what they did occupation wise, did they have any nicknames.

Once you've got a good indication of birth dates, full names, and family members and the village the people were from. 

You will most likely need to start searching for church records as you go further back as civil registration didn't really start till the early 1900s in Cyprus.


----------

